
Show HN: Give away iOS promo codes on Twitter in exchange for retweets - ZhL
https://www.productpush.io/
======
malditojavi
Sorry but I don't get it. Why I'm going to pay you if at the end it's me the
one creating the tweets, the coupons and there is no extra exposure?

~~~
ZhL
It is not for everybody, that's for sure. But if you want to run a giveaway of
iOS promo codes on Twitter then you'll see that it is kind of a tedious task.
You need to constantly check who retweeted your tweet, get a new promo code
from the list, send a message to the person, delete the promo code from the
list of available.. I was so bored doing that, I decided to build this
service. :) Also, you get extra exposure every time when your tweet is
retweeted by one of your followers.

------
newaccountfool
Just like Facebook adverts this will be filled with fake accounts in no time

~~~
ZhL
I thought about this possibility actually. At least for my apps I only get
retweets from real users. In future, I can try to implement a combo of: a)
Flat campaign fee with no charges for retweets. So you won't pay for bots. b)
Send a link instead of a promo code. The code is only displayed (and
considered as used) after the receiver follows the link or solves a captcha.

------
ecesena
Beside the initial fee/campaign, the cost is 0.40$/retweet. Isn't it a bit
risky, especially considering how easy is to create a fake twitter account? An
option could be 0.40$/retweet with at least 100-200 followers, so to protect
customers from trivial cheats.

~~~
kevingadd
Not to mention that RTs are trivially reversible: You can undo them in the UI,
and all tweets can be deleted.

~~~
ZhL
That's true. But my service doesn't detect the retweet right away. So it has
to stay retweeted for some (currently about 1 minute) period of time. I can
tweak this parameter in future if I see that users misuse the service and undo
retweets after receiving a code.

~~~
qzervaas
Perhaps at minimum write code to monitor tweets say 24h later so you can
measure this.

Surely after a few hours it doesn't really matter if the retweet is removed.
Sure, it won't appear on their history but the recent timeline is the biggest
use case.

Perhaps send the code after say 15-30 mins, or base the time on their follower
count.

Edit: Does this violate any Apple or Twitter ToS? I've a feeling Apple won't
like this, but they probably won't care.

~~~
ZhL
That's what I thought, only most recent timeline counts. From my experience
anything older than 15-30 minutes is not noticed anymore. So I agree, that's a
good amount of time to use as the grace period. Just intuitively I think
people wouldn't care to remove their retweets. I might be wrong though. Need
to get more data on this. I read Twitter ToS pretty carefully, and I didn't
find anything that my service would violate. As for Apple, still need to look
into that.. It is something I see all the time though. And I do it for my own
apps without any issues so far.

------
eps
Very nice, very nice. How much?

Seriously, this solves a very specific and real problem and I'm happy you guys
shaped it into a simple package. Two questions I have are - (1) how much does
it cost (2) how is it iOS app specific (I assume it's not).

~~~
ZhL
Thanks! I built it because I wanted to use it myself. You can read more about
pricing here:
[https://www.productpush.io/pricing](https://www.productpush.io/pricing)
Essentially, i wanted to have per usage fee people would be comfortable paying
instead of doing the same task manually.

------
snoonan
I know the post title says iOS promo codes, but the copy on the site says
promo / coupon codes. Is there any reason this is limited to iOS app codes or
can deliver any kind of "string" as a reward?

~~~
ZhL
That's right, it can deliver any "string" as a reward. I personally only
needed to deliver iOS promo codes, so it seemed like the most useful
application to me.

